# chemical questions



## joyride (Apr 26, 2006)

So I just invested in a darkroom and am excited to get going with it.  It came with a ton of stuff, icluding some chemicals.  I have darkroom exprerience, just not my own stuff.    
 What is the differnece between D19 and D76.  I have both.  I know it say that the D19 is high contrast, but is that the only difference?  What do yuopu guys use?  I also got some Rodinal and Neutol Plus in concentrated bottles.

I also got half bottles of Kodafix and Indicator stop bath.   How long does this stay good for in concentrated form? I got some new fixer poweder just in case it isnt good.

The shop I also go to has Illford chemicals.  Do you guys recommend these over the kodak?


----------

